# Plant Id



## Hod (Mar 15, 2016)

I got these plants in the front last Friday in the mail. It said it should be Dwarf Hairgrass , Eleocharis parvula. To me the grass looks very large is this normal? Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Definitely no Eleocharis! Looks more like Sagittaria, Lilaeopsis or Litorella to me, but need a better picture to be sure.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, a better pic would help. Consider taking some out for a photo.


----------



## Hod (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok this is about the best I can do with this tablet. You might be able to see the horizonal brakes in the leaf. It almost looks like scales on the under side of the leaf. Building on each other with a main center vain. Hope it helps


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't really see how the veins go, but most likely Sagittaria.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's a _Sagittaria_


----------



## Hod (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info. At least I know what they should grow into.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

fast growers with evasive roots


----------

